# Noise cancelling headphones



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, I searched this and was shocked not to find a thread!

Do any of you use noise cancelling headphones in your shop with machinery? Listening to music, or radio? Bose is the big name, but also pricey. I have tried them in the store, and they seem amazing. 

I have had a recommendation for these http://www.noisebuster.net/

I want something for long sanding projects, but $300 is a bit steep. 

Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

The Bose QC15 works great to reduce the noise of my shop tools to a safe level--even the screaming surface planer. I have a maximum of 4 items running at once--a major piece of equipment, the DC, the Air Filtration, and the A/C. The headphones keep my precious hearing intact.

My new headphones made by Sony (they are Bluetooth) aren't worth a damn for noise reduction, but they sound decent for music and the ONLY reason I bought them after owning QC15's is for the BT feature.

My hearing is worth a whole lot more than $300. Seriously. Having said that, you can go cheaper (ear plugs), but if you want NR and music, I don't know of a better option than the Bose models.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. 

My thought is that the Bose are probably really nice musically sounding, plus the noise cancelling. 

I would be ok with sorta-good musically sounding with the noise cancelling.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

The Sony sounds better than the Bose. The Bose have far superior noise reduction. The Sony is currently $50 off at Costco. well, the sale starts in a couple of days.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Dec 19, 2014)

I prefer to muffle the sound as opposed to cancelling it. Many times you need to hear how a machine is reacting to the load you're subjecting it to, it will tell you how well it is performing. I used the Bose QC headphones when I was flying all the time, but I use simple foam plugs in the shop.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I use a pair of electronic shooting muffs ($40) that has a 1/8" audio jack. Into the jack I have a very small Bluetooth receiver that is velcroed to the muffs. It works great to stream music from my phone.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> I use a pair of electronic shooting muffs ($40) that has a 1/8" audio jack. Into the jack I have a very small Bluetooth receiver that is velcroed to the muffs. It works great to stream music from my phone.


Would you please post some specifics about your BT receiver? I'm interested in one of these. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Burb said:


> Would you please post some specifics about your BT receiver? I'm interested in one of these. Thanks. Mark


Hey Mark,

I don't have the specific model with me, but I searched on Amazon and found dozens of them that are very similar. Something like the GOgroove BlueGATE RCV Bluetooth Audio Receiver. It has a built in rechargeable battery and works very well for me.


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Just came up with this idea 2 week ago. Works very well Bluetooth music ,phone and too way Communication with other head sets. Can even reply to text but that does not work all that well. 70 feet from phone and other head sets. My daughter use them all the time in the shop we can talk and still not have all the shop noise. They are for motor cycle helmets 75 bucks for the set of 2


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Control box clips right on


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

And just tuck the ear pice right in side them. Sorry about multiple post site will only allow me to upload one picture at a time


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

CrazyHorse said:


> I prefer to muffle the sound as opposed to cancelling it. Many times you need to hear how a machine is reacting to the load you're subjecting it to, it will tell you how well it is performing. I used the Bose QC headphones when I was flying all the time, but I use simple foam plugs in the shop.


I really don't have trouble--just turn down the music to a pleasant background level and you can hear enough of your equipment's sound to know what's going on. Besides, I don't play the music so loud as to risk damaging my hearing, given that one ear was ruined by acoustic neuroma surgery in 1996.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I only wear ear protection when running my planer, miter saw, router, and sometimes the jointer. Everything else runs quite enough I don't need ear plugs. I wouldn't want to wear headphones the whole time I am in the shop. When I do wear ear protection I wouldn't want to be distracted by music.m


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I went back to the store and tried a few regular over-the-ear headphones but they don't work too well for blocking the sound. So I compromised. I took apart an set of small headphones that sound ok and mounted the speakers in a set of standard earmuffs. It works great. Blocks most of the sound and I don't have to turn the volume up very high.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

SeanStuart said:


> I went back to the store and tried a few regular over-the-ear headphones but they don't work too well for blocking the sound..


I presume that means you didn't try the bose QC-15 or the newer model? The only other headset I have listened to that kills more external sound is the pricy model Bose makes for pilots. that sucker will eliminate just about EVERYTHING outside of the headphones.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

The newer model is QC-25. I did try them, and I agree they are great. I just don't think they are $300 great. And you're right the sony sounds better. The machines in my shop that are really loud are the planer and the router, and I don't think I'll be listening to music while using them, so I use foam and earmuffs for those. 

I spend a lot of time with sanders, so I think these will work well. Plus it's always fun to rig something.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

ah, thanks for mentioning the model number of the newer Bose. I couldn't remember it. it's sad for me that I like the sound of the Sony but the sound cancellation of the Bose. proves neither is perfect and I'm out over $400. LOL! I often use the cheap ear plugs from home depot that are orange plugs on a blue "string". or sometimes I grab my cheap over-the-ear muffs, also from HD. they all work decently to deaden the worst noise from my equipment. the Dewalt surface planer is without a doubt, the worst noise maker.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

phoenixbound said:


> I often use the cheap ear plugs from home depot that are orange plugs on a blue "string". or sometimes I grab my cheap over-the-ear muffs, also from HD. they all work decently to deaden the worst noise from my equipment.


As a rule of thumb, good fitting foam ear plugs will always reduce the noise better than ear muffs. The typical foam insert will lower the decibel level about 30, while the muffs are about 26 or so.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Burb said:


> As a rule of thumb, good fitting foam ear plugs will always reduce the noise better than ear muffs. The typical foam insert will lower the decibel level about 30, while the muffs are about 26 or so.



true, and I never get the foam ones to fit well so that's why I mentioned the ubiquitous orange soft plugs HD sells. I use ones I believe have a NRR of 25. they look just like 3M.

When you are standing within 10' of an A37's intake, trust me, NOTHING will prevent your ears from hurting. After having to intermittently do just that, for a year, I had tinnitus that lasted for several years. I used to wear the over the ear muffs, PLUS something sorta similar to what I mentioned above, and my ears still hurt like hell when I got near an A37 (I had to arm and dearm the minigun in the nose, placing me very close to the engine intake, when the planes were about to take off or right after landing)


----------

